# Draft Concept Paper



## possio_cl

¿Alguien sabe cómo se traduce al español _"Draft Concept Paper"?  _Lo tengo como un subtítulo de un documento que tiene que ver con un proyecto.  Me da la impresión que hay algo específico para ello porque al buscarlo en el Google aparece en varias páginas.  
Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## araceli

Hola
Falta algo de contexto, podrías decir de qué trata el proyecto, por ejemplo...


----------



## possio_cl

Es un proyecto que trata en general sobre la utilización de Políticas de _Fair Trade_ para los pequeños productores_._


----------



## araceli

Traslado este hilo a Terminología Especializada.


----------



## araceli

Paso este enlace por si te sirve, mientras sigo buscando...
http://cust.shared-interest.com/sp/gi/geninf01.htm
Mi intento es: artículo sobre el anteproyecto = draft concept paper


----------



## tigra510

Hi people,

obviously this is an old thread, but I dont see that it went far. I am also looking for a good translation for "concept paper". A concept paper is a piece that someone writes when defining or articulating a specific concept or issue. Sometimes it is called a "white paper" too. So it should have a particular technical term in spanish, no? Any leads? Gracias!


----------



## Marxelo

No sé si tiene un término exacto. Quizás lo puedas llamar Informe _conceptual preliminar_.


----------



## tigra510

Gracias Marxelo! En ese caso, seria entonces informe conceptual _preliminario_?


----------



## Marxelo

No, preliminar.


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Anteproyecto, esquema, borrador, notas...


----------



## tigra510

gracias RIU, pero un "concept paper" es mas formal que un simple borrador o notas y mas detallado que un esquema. 

alguien ya habia sugerido anteproyecto en este hilo, pero no se si el decir "anteproyecto" en español realmente expresara la idea de algo escrito para explicar una idea o concepto


----------



## RIU

Ah, bien, si es formal, anteproyecto sí lo expresa.


----------



## tigra510

fantastico! gracias!


----------

